

The thin skin of Apple fans - wumi
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/03/22/business/22online.html?_r=1&th&emc=th&oref=slogin

======
girk
So very true. I try to keep my opinions about Apple to myself, for all of the
same reasons.

mS

